# Not that I am counting or anything...



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

13... 12 in less then an hour! :lol:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought you'd be busy on a friday night Mike.....with the new freshman crop coming in and all :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I won't be able to get out for opening night, working... But don't really plan on going out the next day either. I don't have a good schedule to really get out until the middle of sept. I got some leave scheduled for the end of the month though. Should have all the velvet off by then too. I'm not a big velvet fan.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MDV89 said:


> I thought you'd be busy on a friday night Mike.....with the new freshman crop coming in and all :beer:


Honestly I would rather chaise animals then freshman right now!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

8 days boy's 8 days!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats the over/under on there being any in velvet still?!?


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

MDV89 said:


> Whats the over/under on there being any in velvet still?!?


Deer or freshman? 8)


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

:beer: lol

could be all rubbed out by then....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have this one JR scouted out MDV, skinny, likes to run, has curley hair! Mmm my favorite...... 8)


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

:roll: oh god here it goes...



hunt4P&Y said:


> I have this one JR scouted out MDV, skinny, likes to run, has curley hair! Mmm my favorite...... 8)


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have this one JR scouted out MDV, skinny, likes to run, has curley hair! Mmm my favorite...... 8)


 :eyeroll:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dare I say the number that comes after zero but before 2?!?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

Good luck everybody!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any good sits tonight? I have at least one buck out of velvet already. Big ol rub I found last weekend right by my trail cam. To bad it had died...


----------

